# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Što svaki pacijent mora znati

## pino

Željela bih na jednom mjestu - vrlo koncizno - skupiti činjenice koje bi svaki pacijent morao znati - činjenice koje čine osnovu argumentacije protiv ograničenja u zakonu

Zato bih vas pitala što mislite o ovome: 




> Zakon ograničava broj oplođenih jajnih stanica na 3 i zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka. Da biste ovo shvatili u kontekstu liječenja, morate znati: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.      Ograničenje oplodnje samo 3 jajne stanice je daleko veći problem od zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka.2.      Pravednija formulacija zakona je „oploditi onoliko koliko je potrebno“ umjesto „oploditi 3 jajne stanice“ (jer nisu svi pacijenti jednaki; 3 je dovoljno samo onima s najvećim šansama za uspjeh)3.      Takva formulacija postiže ono što je zakon zapravo želio postići – minimizira zamrzavanje zametaka i eliminira višak zametaka – bez penaliziranja pacijenata.4.      Prosječni broj dobivenih jajnih stanica u normalnoj stimulaciji je 10-tak. Od toga su samo 1.3 sposobne postići trudnoću.5.      Tek 50% oplođenih jajnih stanica doživi peti dan razvoja (zbog genetskih nepravilnosti).6.      Žene starije od 35 godina i muškarci s teškim oblikom neplodnosti imaju veći postotak genetski nepravilnih zametaka (njima treba oploditi više od 3 j.s. da bi imali što vratiti).7.      U trenutku oplodnje ne može se predvidjeti potencijal zametka za trudnoću. Od 3 jajne stanice mogu se dobiti 3 odlična zametka ili nijedan zametak.8.      Zamrzavanje zametaka je neophodno da se izbjegnu opasne višeplodne trudnoće, čak i kad se oplode samo 3 j.s. i glavni je razlog što se taj postupak ne može zamijeniti zamrzavanjem j.s.9.      Zametaka za zamrzavanje ima manje od 30% postupaka, čak i kad se oplode sve j.s.10.   Odmrzavanje vitrificiranih blastocisti (zametaka zamrznutih peti dan razvoja) ima postotak uspjeha veći od 95%.11.   U spontanom začeću kod zdravih parova, od 100 oplođenih j.s. 30-tak ih propadne prije implantacije, 30-tak prije prve izostale menstruacije, 10-tak kao spontani pobačaj, a tek 30-tak ih se rodi.

----------


## BHany

ja mislim da bi ovo trebalo biti - ne ono što bi svaki pacijent trebao znati - nego ono što bi trebala znati svaka osoba ukoliko stvara stav o MPO-u 
stvar opće kulture za svakog tko stvara stav

----------


## pino

Imam još jednu činjenicu: 



> Uspjeh postupka raste s brojem oplođenih j.s. sve do ukupno oko 9 jajnih stanica

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je fantastično i potpisujem bhany!

----------


## Marchie37

> Mislim da je fantastično i potpisujem bhany!


Popis je sjajan!
Nažalost, većina nema pojma o prirodnom tijeku začeća i onome što se u tijelu žene događa kada dijete nastaje u bračnom krevetu, a pogotovo nema pojma zašto i kako neki od nas trebaju pomoć medicine.

----------


## pino

Ovo je dopunjen popis. Treba li još nešto?

   1.      


> Ograničenje oplodnje samo 3 jajne stanice je daleko veći problem od zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka. 
>   2.      Pravednija formulacija zakona je „oploditi onoliko koliko je potrebno“ umjesto „oploditi 3 jajne stanice“ (jer nisu svi pacijenti jednaki; 3 je dovoljno samo onima s najvećim šansama za uspjeh)
>   3.      Takva formulacija postiže ono što je zakon zapravo želio postići – minimizira zamrzavanje zametaka i eliminira višak zametaka – bez penaliziranja pacijenata.
>   4.      Prosječni broj dobivenih jajnih stanica u normalnoj stimulaciji je 10-tak. Od toga su samo 1.3 sposobne postići trudnoću. 
>   5.      Uspjeh postupka raste s brojem oplođenih jajnih stanica, do sveukupno 9 jajnih stanica. 
>   6.      Tek 50% oplođenih jajnih stanica doživi peti dan razvoja (zbog genetskih nepravilnosti).
>   7.      Žene starije od 35 godina i muškarci s teškim oblikom neplodnosti imaju veći postotak genetski nepravilnih zametaka (njima treba oploditi više od 3 j.s. da bi imali što vratiti).
>   8.      U trenutku oplodnje ne može se predvidjeti potencijal zametka za trudnoću. Od 3 jajne stanice mogu se dobiti 3 odlična zametka ili nijedan zametak.
>   9.      Zamrzavanje zametaka je neophodno da se izbjegnu opasne višeplodne trudnoće, čak i kad se oplode samo 3 j.s. i glavni je razlog što se taj postupak ne može zamijeniti zamrzavanjem j.s.
> ...

----------


## Kadauna

Pino, hvala na popisu.............. i pls stavi podatak da nakon 3 postupka IVF-a u optimalnim uvjetima (oplodnja svih j.s.) 80% parova ostvari trudnoću. Ali da nažalost postoji mali postotak parova koji nažalost nikada istu neće ostvariti.

----------


## Charlie

:Klap: 

Ja bih možda rekla još samo i da se uspjeh ne mjeri stopom trudnoća nego stopom rođenja djece (zdrave djece?) - samo po sebi nije uspjeh niti povećana stopa trudnoća kod određene skupine žena ako je tu velik udio potencijalno rizičnih višeplodnih trudnoća.

----------

